# Geekvape Loop RDA vs Digiflavor Drop RDA



## Rascals003 (6/7/18)

Hi all,

Dont know if Im posting in the correct section but on my way out of the office soon and would really like to know something quick as I am popping around a vape store too.

Whats the best handsdown option between the 2 RDA's?

Geekvape Loop RDA
or
Digiflavor Drop RDA


----------



## Rascals003 (6/7/18)




----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/18)

Rascals003 said:


>


Loop RDA for flavour, Drop RDA for airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rascals003 (6/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Loop RDA for flavour, Drop RDA for airflow.


Thank you @BumbleBee I ended up buying the Drop RDA

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/18)

Rascals003 said:


> Thank you @BumbleBee I ended up buying the Drop RDA
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


It’s a great RDA, and easy to build on, enjoy it


----------



## Dobie (6/7/18)

Currently have my Drop with a single coil on my Pulse. I have found my happy place.


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (6/7/18)

Rascals003 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Dont know if Im posting in the correct section but on my way out of the office soon and would really like to know something quick as I am popping around a vape store too.
> 
> ...


The drop no question..


----------

